# Is Aragorn and Strider the same person?



## Ruveriel (Jan 13, 2003)

ok i have i question. is Aragorn also called Strider by chance?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 13, 2003)

Aragorn's not called Strider by Chance- he's called Strider by the people of Bree


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 13, 2003)

As FoolOfATook has pointed out, we know Aragorn as Strider up until the Council of Elrond (if I'm not mistaken.) The appendixes at the end of Return Of the King give Aragorn and Arwin's story, in which you will find other names for Aragorn.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 13, 2003)

One of my favorite quotes from The Steward and the King chapter:

Then Faramir stood up and spoke in a clear voice: "Men of Gondor, hear now the Steward of this Realm! Behold! one has come to claim the kingship again at last. Here is Aragorn son of Arathorn, chieftain of the Dunedain of Arnor, Captain of the Host of the West, bearer of the Star of the North, wielder of the Sword Reforged, victorious in battle, whose hands bring healing, The Elfstone, Ellesar of the line of Valandil, Isildur's son, Elendil's son of Numenor. Shall he be king and enter into the city and dwell there?"


----------



## Niniel (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes.. but it doesn't mention Aragorn being called Strider


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 14, 2003)

Haha, I think 'Strider' would have been a bit too rustic for the great and glorious city.. 
Wingfoot is a name I've liked as well.. But argh, what was his name after he became King..? It was in Quenya, but for the life of me I can't recall it!


----------



## faila (Jan 14, 2003)

wasnt his name elesar after he became king?


----------



## Leto (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes. Strider was another name for Aragorn. 

How old are all of you? I suggest that anyone who didn't understand that from the first reading should read 'Lord of the Rings' again. This time, more carefully. If you're still in school, that's something good to practice...reading comprehension. It'll be on tests like the SAT's. 

Rule #1: if you don't remember or understand something from the book, try reading it again! If you have time to post a question about it on the forum, you would have had time to read that part in the book again, as well.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *But argh, what was his name after he became King..? It was in Quenya, but for the life of me I can't recall it!  *



Telacontar? I think that is Strider in Quenya.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 14, 2003)

Taken from The Return of the King _ Chapter 8: The Houses of Helaing_



> Then Aragorn entered first and the others followed. And there at the door were two guards in the livery of the Citadel: one tall, but the other scarce the height of a boy; and when he saw them he cried aloud in surprise and joy.
> 'Strider! How splendid! Do you know, I guessed it was you in the black ships. But they were all shouting _corsairs_ and wouldn't listen to me. How did you do it?'
> Aragorn laughed, and took the hobbit by the hand. 'Well met indeed!' he said. 'But there is not time yet for travellers' tales.'
> 
> ...




I think that about sums it up
RD


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 14, 2003)

So his name is; Elessar Envinyatar Telcontar. 

The Elfstone, Renewer, Strider.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 15, 2003)

He was also called Estel while living in Rivendell.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 15, 2003)

It's a good thing the boy became king, he'd never get all that on a paycheck.

RD


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks Greypilgrim. I had completely forgotten Envinyatar.


----------

